# Fordson Dexta



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

So I have a case 440-H backhoe that needs work, and a guy that has a junk yard here in town has a Fordson Dexta. I meeting with him tomarrow about a possiable trade. I have found some information online about the Dexta tractors but do not know how hard they are to get parts for? This one About the same amount of work as my backhoe, but it is diesel and the hoe is gas. I would rather have a diesel tractor with a 3 piont and pto than a backhoe. Does anyone know of a place to get parts for these in the us?


----------

